# If you want DT back post it here



## gigatopiloto (Nov 11, 2011)

DT is one of the best dev out there. i have always flashed his roms because i only trust in him. I love DT and his work. if u want to thank him and ask him to come back post it here. we love you DT please come back!!


----------



## fronc (Aug 18, 2011)

I mean the thread is just insulting with no posts. So yeah, you can count me in on this. +1


----------



## dlnp22 (Dec 25, 2011)

+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

+ eleventy billion

But I don't think it's going to happen.....

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## bal (Oct 9, 2011)

I love your work DT and want you back! Have been flashing your stuff on the TBolt, Bionic, Razr, and GNex. You will be missed greatly brother. Screw all of the idiots/haters out there.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonpantuliano (Jul 25, 2011)

Hell yeah. Come back.

Sent from my A500 using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

+1

Also, Andmer just got his GNex. I'd kill to be able to run both those guys work.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kevcube (Jul 25, 2011)

My honest opinion is that he's more of a kanger/tweaker than a developer.. I would much rather see him backing someone like roman or imoseyon (I know he's a kernel guy) than working by himself.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Edit: I just read his post and now I feel like a dick who repeated him when he said he never claimed full AOSP. He prided himself on tweaking/combining the best of certain roms.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

kevcube said:


> My honest opinion is that he's more of a kanger/tweaker than a developer.. I would much rather see him backing someone like roman or imoseyon (I know he's a kernel guy) than working by himself.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Everyone is a kanger on their own way. But DT never took credit for anything. Nor do any of the other devs

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Darkenvar (Sep 23, 2011)

Love to see him back but only when he's ready. Love his work!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kevcube (Jul 25, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Everyone is a kanger on their own way. But DT never took credit for anything. Nor do any of the other devs
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


I realized that DT was honest about what he kanged/borrowed/ whatever you want to call it, and I respect the way he credited everyone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gigatopiloto (Nov 11, 2011)

thank you guys lets bring Dt back. hey DT we are ur fans. come back please


----------



## sawdust (Jan 7, 2012)

+1

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

When I first learned about yesterday's shitstorm, I figured DT was just taking a break from rootzwiki. Then I saw he bailed from other forums. Then I learned he deleted his twitter account. So he has probably left the scene for good (I hope I'm wrong). I ran his roms on my Tbolt and I know he had a huge following on that and other devices. I hope he has a change of heart and comes back. But if not, I am grateful for everything he has given the community and I wish him well.


----------



## JKoeringMN (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm coming from the Bionic section to just say thanks for everything you have done DT. Whatever happened was unfortunate, and hopefully you're just taking a breather. If not though, I think most of us here can respect that. You're a great dev and your roms are always top notch in terms of quantity, quality, and support. So for what it's worth thank you! Hope to see you back here at some point.


----------



## Mastur Mynd (Sep 20, 2011)

It kinda figures that I get my gnex after all that happens... but whatever happened happened and we can't change that. Of course I want DT back. I wanted to be able to get some new UI's for you all... And today was supposed to be the day i got it all together...


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

We want you back DT!


----------



## Heartbreak (Dec 30, 2011)

DT come back!


----------



## Ryezen (Jun 18, 2011)

If you feel the urge to share your creativity again, DT, I'd love to install more "butter". =)


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

+1 I hope he does come back.


----------



## striker1553 (Jan 7, 2012)

New user here, and have no reason to switch!!!! DT FTW


----------



## Jeremiah_1988 (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm pulling for dt! Axiom 2.5 baby!!! Ready and willing to flash some awesomeness!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## russlowe73 (Jun 13, 2011)

take some time away from all the BS then if you still like making roms then come back cause we all would love to have you back.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

I never tried his Rom (tend to stick with Developers I've used in the past on other phones). I know his Rom had a huge following here and on a previous phone so sounds like he was a good guy and did good work. I'm not really sure what happened here; however, I've been involved in the Android world (heck, any forum world) to see drama amongst members as well as drama amongst leadership (this includes devs). Personal opinion: if you're gonna "exist" in an online community, you better develop thick skin. People are going to accuse you of things, start crap, and there's gonna be misunderstandings, etc. Also, I've noticed devs compete with each other too whether in fun or in ego. It sometimes gets ugly. There's A LOT of personality in the forums and lets not forget the written word is impersonal. My point is...why quit? This kind of behavior isn't going away. He should have either ignored it or defended his work and then just let it go. I don't understand the quitting.

Personally, as an Android user who is into flashing Roms and stuff, I stay out of the nonsense and away from the idiots who start crap. Its pretty easy to see which ones those are. I do speak out from time to time but generally the drama on boards like these is a waste of my time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I would love to see DT back. Its just not the same without him = (


----------



## v8vroom (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm actually thinking about returning to stock rooted.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ænyoc (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm a flashaholic and it's been 4 days since my last DT fix! I know myself and many others will always be watching for 2.5... or maybe you come back with 3.0 and blow all the haters out of the water! Th*3*ory *. *Axi*0*m?


----------



## custompcs (Oct 8, 2011)

DT, if you reading this i just want to say thank you for the Thunderbolt rom, Bionic rom, and Nexus rom.If you need a small private group of testers for your personal builds , hit me up. I always wipe. lol







......... Take care and I wish you prosper on whatever projects you got going on in your life .


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

v8vroom said:


> I'm actually thinking about returning to stock rooted.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Really? There are TONS of great ROMs in the development section. Try one or a few out.


----------



## ænyoc (Jan 5, 2012)

This is kinda like "get a new puppy to replace the dog that just died"... it doesn't feel right flashing a new rom now. I just wiped and installed Gummy... while it was booting, i did a battery pull and nandroid restore and am back on 2.4. Axi0m FTW!!!

Does anyone else think it would be worth asking DT if he would be willing to put his rom in a git repo somewhere so we can work on it as a community and continue his work? (with his blessing of course, and he'd always be welcome to take it back over if he so chose) I've got 0 experience with AOSP, but would be willing to setup a 32bit chroot on my system so I could work on it (currently on gentoo no-multilib...haven't had a reason to support 32bit multilib in about 4 or 5 years).


----------



## evulhotdog (Aug 1, 2011)

Lol if you guys think his rom was good then try out AOKP. Its by far the most feature rich rom.


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

definitely want DR back. Major loss without him as his ROM's are awesome

Swyped from my Nexus.


----------



## Ker~Man (Oct 29, 2011)

I Want DT! We ALL Want DT! Come Back To Us, DT!!!


----------



## Klatoz (Dec 28, 2011)

DT! We need you back! You have built up a huge following and rightly so. Don't bow out just yet. Come back and show the haters what a real creator can do...


----------



## Beyond Fire (Jan 7, 2012)

+9001


----------



## EvoXR1 (Jan 8, 2012)

axiom 2.4 was my first rom for a noob...i tried others...went back to his... i hope you come back


----------



## combatmedic870 (Aug 31, 2011)

DT hope you come back!!! I didnt get to see the drama......im sure you had your reasons....


----------



## terryharrison (Dec 23, 2011)

I hope he comes back soon.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

I will always be checking for an update to AXIOM. It was the first ROM that I was comfortable sticking with even when other ROMS we getting updated like crazy.

DT was a great Dev and I wish him the best in all of his future endeavours.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## AceNJ (Oct 23, 2011)

+infinity, I hope he comes back as well, but whatever suites him best. He has to look out for himself first and foremost.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I find it kind of hilarious that this post has 4 pages while Axi0m ROM had nearly 800 before he left. I think that kind of shows a little bit of ingratitude. Glad this got posted, got my +1.


----------



## T.J. (Jan 11, 2012)

I was lurking here and registered today. I seen his thread go down yesterday. From what I understand it was something Nocoast posted in his thread. I have no idea what he posted as it seemed to be removed or I just didn't dig enough. Does anyone know what he posted in this thread to make him leave? Did he just accuse him of stealing code or work from Team Liquid? How come this was unable to be rectified by PM or email or some other HIDDEN personal way of contact first? I am sure if they had more of a civil conversation that both people would be happy. What I am thinking here was DT thread was huge, like between 700-800 pages long, the comment made against him was probably to help get rid of the competition. We as people know that not everyone gets along and sometimes jealousy comes into play. Its certainly understandable that every dev is going to want the most people using their ROM and work and wants to get more donations. Some people will do this the honest route and put hard work and dedication, while others will take easier sneakier shortcuts such as making snide remarks to create hostility with another person to detract people from the others side to their own, From what I see, whatever nocoast posted backfired on him, and now people are angry at team liquid and their thread got closed down because of people posting off topic or rude comments in there. Doesn't feel so good I guess when what goes around comes around does it?


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

That's an excellent point. It wouldn't be the first time some jealous weasel resorted to slander in order to smear someone's name with false accusations. However, I have no idea if that is the case here, since I also didn't see whatever posts provoked droidth3ory to leave. But since some people do resort to such underhanded tactics, we should ask for proof before we simply take an accusation at face value. Furthermore, others make accusations based on less than all the facts.

I know this from experience, though I was not trying to slander. What I did do was make an accusation of kanging (not against droidth3ory though) based on what I thought was evidence, but it turned out that I did not fully understand the matter. I was entirely wrong for posting my opinion on the matter on a public thread, whether I had all the facts or not. If anyone has a reason to suspect wrongdoing, the PM system is where such issues belong. I should have sent the alleged offender a respectful PM explaining my concerns, and I really wish I had done so. So I hope posting this helps you all to learn three things from my mistake.

1. Don't take every accusation that gets posted here at face value. Even if evidence is given, it may not be complete or accurate.

2. If you suspect wrongdoing, don't post it in public as I did. Use the PM system.

3. If you're the target of the accusation, or you don't appreciate seeing it in a public thread, either report it to a mod or ignore it. Don't flame back in public but if you must say something against the person who posted it, do so respectfully. Feel free to post evidence to refute the charges made, but try to do so without flaming. Try to take the high road if possible. But also don't forget that you can report the offending post to a moderator.

Terminators run on Android...


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Most people here who have benefited from droidth3ory's work miss him and are sorry to see him go, which is entirely understandable. On the other hand, droidth3ory was never under any obligation to post his work here, and if he wants to pick up his ball and go home, he has every right to do so. It's his work, his effort, and his choice what to do with it. I believe it's unfair to call it a childish or cowardly decision for him to leave, since it's entirely his right.

Terminators run on Android...


----------



## ribbz22 (Jan 2, 2012)

Come back DT!!


----------



## Dizzzy (Dec 23, 2011)

I think most people hope that if DT ever does come back to check out the aftermath of the situation that he will realize that his work was appreciated and see that he had a hell of a lot more supporters than he had haters. I get why he reacted the way he did. B.S. can be extremely difficult to deal with. If he comes back he comes back. I personally hope he does, Axiom 2.4 is just sick, way to go out in a high note. Either way, a week or two from now we will all still be flashing roms, and the earth will still be spinning around the sun.


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

People .......I know we all have been left by a girl friend/ or other .....its time to get laid and move on.... if he wanted to stay he would. we will miss his work but life is a bout change, and moving on. Its good to make good stuff but it is not good for the creator.... If no one else can enjoy It! Trust me im a chef !! He'll need an audience...somewhere some day!!!

Keep your ears,and eyes open he'll pop up somewhere.


----------



## trilandun (Oct 12, 2011)

+1

I am getting the crack shakes! I will start clawing my eyeballs out soon


----------



## noah (Jan 2, 2012)

Would love to see him back, but rather he does it for his own reasons. He seemed to really enjoy doing it. If it doesn't make him happy, then it's really ok. It's just a phone with some neat gimmicks. There are other ROMs and honestly other things in life, like family, doing stuff unplugged etc., lol.

fwiw, I will run 2.4 until I feel some _need_ to change. I am a pretty light user, so I barely use half the features as it is. I just liked his attitude as much as anything else.


----------



## redoregon (Jan 1, 2012)

Of course we'd like to see him back.


----------



## locobananas (Dec 28, 2011)

Get over it and move on w/ your lives. There are plenty of good devs out there, many of whom have yet to start working on the gnex. DT bailed, it was his choice. IMO if you're confident in your work and your work speaks for itself, ef the haters and keep working. DT decided to quit instead, so let him go.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

I will never understand the soap opera mentality of a forum full of complete strangers. I agree with several above that this thread is pointless and tried to stay away but maybe another voice of reason will help future devs and members of various forums play nice.

First and foremost try to keep in mind unless you know these devs in real life they are not your personal friends, family, or hero's. They are normal and independent human beings with lives of their own and a talent to manipulate code. We the end users reap the rewards of their "hobby" (A *hobby* is a regular activity or interest that is undertaken for pleasure, typically done during one's leisure time.) and we should remember to treat releases with a certain reverence as this is what they do for fun. Once we Female Dog and moan and treat these guys like employees providing a product we remove the fun factor and make the hobby a job for which they aren't even compensated. There are many other Dev's putting in hundreds of hours coding you awesome roms. Go read some threads and choose one or try them all. In the end this dev left for whatever reason and it really doesn't matter unless you happen to be close personal friends....stop taking it personal and appreciate those that stayed.

Keep it light!!!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> I will never understand the soap opera mentality of a forum full of complete strangers. I agree with several above that this thread is pointless and tried to stay away but maybe another voice of reason will help future devs and members of various forums play nice.
> 
> First and foremost try to keep in mind unless you know these devs in real life they are not your personal friends, family, or hero's. They are normal and independent human beings with lives of their own and a talent to manipulate code. We the end users reap the rewards of their "hobby" (A *hobby* is a regular activity or interest that is undertaken for pleasure, typically done during one's leisure time.) and we should remember to treat releases with a certain reverence as this is what they do for fun. Once we Female Dog and moan and treat these guys like employees providing a product we remove the fun factor and make the hobby a job for which they aren't even compensated. There are many other Dev's putting in hundreds of hours coding you awesome roms. Go read some threads and choose one or try them all. In the end this dev left for whatever reason and it really doesn't matter unless you happen to be close personal friends....stop taking it personal and appreciate those that stayed.
> 
> Keep it light!!!


Not taking anything from DT or saying people shouldn't enjoy his work but totally agree. There are tons of great devs and great ROMs/mods/kernels available still and there is no reason to not try one of them. Hell I am on RootzWiki staff but left RootzBoat for AOKP. Give other ROMs a shot as there are devs who work just as hard as DT did I'm sure. Arguing and bickering isn't going to make him want to return so let the topic go away and the dust settle and maybe one day he will come back and then you can switch back to his work then. Until then relax and enjoy the community and the offerings of the devs who are still around.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

No doubt that I do, however did you read the post about eliminating drama? This thread is doomed.... :-(


----------



## gigatopiloto (Nov 11, 2011)

Haters go away from here dot is the best developer

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bendrum30 (Oct 12, 2011)

Miss you DT. Your work was and still is the only reason I can still live with myself after buying this Bionic. Ugh.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Fault (Dec 18, 2011)

Baby come back, you can blame it all on me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

gigatopiloto said:


> Haters go away from here dot is the best developer


I got nothing against DT, or his ROMS (they were good stuff), but this thread is nothing but one big circle jerk.


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree with mustang. DT was great dev, i used his roms on my tbolt, but there are a shit ton of really great Roms out there. Everyone acts like he is the only dev out there. That's like saying Chevy is the only car manufacterer. All I'm saying is try something different and new. ARHD is an awesome rom I highly recommend it. Very stable

Sent from A Galaxy Nexus FAR FAR Away!


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

We let this go on until there were reports.

Thread closed.


----------

